# Dither fish for small shell-dwellers (15 gallon)



## rck1984 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am searching for some suitable dither fish for my 15 gallon Alto. Compressiceps Sumbu shell tank. I tried a group of 5x Danio's but they were so hyperactive, they almost jumped out of the tank... What would make good dither fish for my Sumbu's of ~ 1.2 inch?

Would 1M/2F platies work? Swordtails? Any other suggestions? (Temp. ~25c/PH: 8.0)


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

I use bloodfin tetras


----------



## rck1984 (Feb 13, 2012)

ILCichlid said:


> I use bloodfin tetras


How is their activity? Are they as hyper active as Danio's?


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

Nope nowhere near Danio activity


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Rummy Nose are nice and not as active as Danios. I also like Black Phantom Tetras, they are good looking too.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Rummy nose are a finicky fish, they would not do well in your high PH.


----------



## rck1984 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks so far guys :thumb: I might try bloodfin Tetra's if they are less active then Danio's. 
I suppose they mainly swim in the upper layer of the tank? Also what amount should i go for? Usually they say about 6 for a shoal fish but them being just a dither fish i am thinking, 3 or 4?

More suggestions are welcome.


----------



## rck1984 (Feb 13, 2012)

What about the Rasbora Galaxy? Its a Danio as well i think but stays pretty small (about 1 inch max) and can handle hard water as well as the temps my tangs are in. My shellies are only 1.2 inch themselves and will grow very slow (being Altolamprologus). I like their small size so they arent in the spotlight being dither fish, i want my shellies to be the eye-catcher and not the other way around.

What i could see on vids, the Rasbora galaxy isnt as active as other Danio's, also because of their size it might be less noticable? Anyone that had these fish?


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

I have 4 in my 20L They generaly school together towards the top


----------



## rck1984 (Feb 13, 2012)

ILCichlid said:


> I have 4 in my 20L They generaly school together towards the top


We are talking about the bloodfins now, right? Or the Rasbora?


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

bloodfin


----------



## EpicCichlids (May 7, 2011)

+1 on the bloodfins! :thumb:


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I use killifish. Try Norman's lampeye (Poropanchax normani), they do well in most water conditions aren't over active and breed pretty readily. I've also used blue eyes successfully in the past. I'm all about non-tetra dither fish.


----------

